# Помогите опознать аккордеон



## taiga (24 Мар 2010)

На аватаре фото инструмента,был куплен моим дедом в 50-х годах в комиссионке за приличные деньги,11 регистров,3 в басах,слева на гербе надпись-"кёхлер",кожанные теснёные ремни.Не смогла ничего найти об этой фирме.Пожалуйста, помогите разобраться:характеристики,примерная стоимость,благодарна за любую информацию

фото чуть позже


----------



## Vladimir Anikin (24 Мар 2010)

роял стандард


----------



## taiga (24 Мар 2010)

Спасибо Еще вопрос: На гербе изображение не животных, а тоже 2 герба, что это значит, какую-то серию?


----------



## zet10 (24 Мар 2010)

Причем тут рояль стандарт?...Ваш аккордеон называется "кёхлер", очень старая модель которая выпускалась до 65 годов, голоса там очень "дохлые"...цена такого инструмента состовляет до 10 тыс. руб (и то если вам повезет), т.к для обучения его педагоги не рекомендуют, а для любителей он не представляет интереса.


----------



## taiga (25 Мар 2010)

Большое спасибо


----------

